# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hà Nam - Du lich Ha Nam

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Hà Nam - Du lich Ha Nam*

Hà Nam là tỉnh ở phía nam châu thổ sông Hồng, cửa ngõ phía nam của thủ đô Hà Nội. Phía bắc tỉnh Hà Nam giáp Hưng Yên và Hà Tây, phía đông giáp Thái Bình, phía tây giáp Hoà Bình, phía đông nam và nam giáp Nam Định và Ninh Bình.



Nhắc đến Hà Nam, du khách nghĩ ngay đến hàng loạt những ngọn núi nổi tiếng như núi Ngọc, núi Cấm, Bát cảnh sơn. Trong đó, nếu núi Ngọc thu hút du khách ở cảm giác tách mình khỏi sự ồn ào, náo nhiệt của cuộc sống, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên, cây cỏ khi đứng trên đỉnh núi thì núi Cấm mang vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, hùng vĩ của ngọn núi không có sự can thiệp, chặt phá của con người.



_Chùa Bà Đanh._






Ngoài những hang động, những ngọn núi hùng vĩ, các ngôi chùa linh thiêng... Hà Nam còn được biết đến với làng Vũ Đại trong Chí Phèo của nhà văn Nam Cao.

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hà Nam để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển này chỉ nói điểm bắt đầu từ Hà Nội. Các bạn ở các tỉnh phía Bắc có thể tham khảo hành trình tại bến xe mỗi tỉnh, riêng các bạn ở miền Nam hay miền Trung, chịu khó xem lịch trình xuất phát từ Hà Nội.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Xe bus chạy tuyến Hà Nội - Phủ Lý xuất bến từ bến xe Giáp Bát có tần suất 15 phút/chuyến.
Đến nơi thì thuê xe ôm, taxi hay xe máy tham quan, khám phá các điểm.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Từ Hà Nội theo đường QL 1A để đến Phủ Lý (Hà Nam). Lưu ý khi đi chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân cần mang đầy đủ giấy tờ xe, tuân thủ luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ. Mang theo điện thoại có trang bị google map để tiện định hướng.

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Ngoài vẻ đẹp gần như không thay đổi theo thời gian, Hà Nam còn quyến rũ du khách với hàng loạt lễ hội rải rác ở các tháng. Vì thế, bạn có thể đến Hà Nam vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Bên cạnh đó, muốn tham gia lễ hội nào, bạn có thể tra cứu thông tin về ngày, giờ, địa điểm để có lịch trình tham quan thích hợp.

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hà Nam

----------


## thietht

Nhà thờ Kẻ Sở

Về thăm ao Rong Hà Nam

Chùa Long Đọi Sơn

Khám phá Đền Trúc - Ngũ Động Thi Sơn

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội vật Liễu Đôi - Hà Nam (5/1)

Hội Tịch Điền Đọi Sơn - Hà Nam (07/01)

Lễ hội đền Lảnh Giang - Hà Nam (02/06 - 04/06)

Lễ hội đền Trần Thương - Hà Nam (18/08 -20/08)

----------


## thietht

Cá kho nhân hậu

Bánh cuốn chả Phủ Lý 

Ốc đồng

----------


## thietht

Cửa hàng ăn uống Sông Châu (Quốc lộ 1A, P. Hai Bà Trưng, TX. Phủ Lý)

Quán cây dừa

Nhà hàng Trung Hoa Đại Tửu Lẩu

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Inco 515.9 Hà Nam (Tòa Nhà Inco 515.9 Lê Hoàn, P Hai Bà Trưng, TP Phủ Lý)

Khách Sạn Hòa Bình (Đường Trần Phú, P. Quang Trung, Tp. Phủ Lý, Hà Nam)

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Hà Nam

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Hà Nam - Tour du lich Ha Nam giới thiệu trên Didau.org
Hà Nội - Chùa Bà Đanh - Ngũ Động Sơn (1 ngày ) - Giá 550.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

